# Shim to Get Brake Lever Closer?



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Newbie here and mostly ride on flat roads, but just started to climb some hills. I was told that the best place to put your hands on a descent is on the "drops". BUt my fingers are too short to grab the brake levers. A guy I was riding with today said that I could buy shims to adjust the brake levers so that they get closer to my fingers. Can anyone tell me what these are called and are they usually readily available at bike shops? On-line sources? Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pastpob said:


> Newbie here and mostly ride on flat roads, but just started to climb some hills. I was told that the best place to put your hands on a descent is on the "drops". BUt my fingers are too short to grab the brake levers. A guy I was riding with today said that I could buy shims to adjust the brake levers so that they get closer to my fingers. Can anyone tell me what these are called and are they usually readily available at bike shops? On-line sources? Thanks in advance for any input!


You don't specify the make/ model of your brake levers, but this is probably close to what you're looking for.
http://www.thebikefactory.co.uk/productdetails.asp?productid=40596

And more here:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc...nentsRoadBrakeLevers&eid=5135&menuItemId=9305


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, that was quick! Thanks! :thumbsup: That's exactly what I was looking for. I have Shimano Ultegra so this should work. Thanks again!


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

pastpob said:


> Wow, that was quick! Thanks! :thumbsup: That's exactly what I was looking for. I have Shimano Ultegra so this should work. Thanks again!


how do you like the shims, can you take a close picture to c how they look installed?
TY


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

You can find them on amazon.com as well if you search for "shimano lever adjusting block." I've been thinking about getting some but wasn't sure what size would be appropriate.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

might be a while before i'll have time to get a picture, but it looks great. I bought the one made by Specialized for the Ultegra. It looks stock. In fact, they do come stock on, ahem, women's bikes. I went to a Trek store and saw the shims on the actual bikes and it looked identical. They work great too! Simple design, double sided tape to install and very simple as long as you don't misalign it because then you mess up the adhesive backing. Good luck!


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

a set of compact handlebars would likely eliminate the need for shims...however more expensive obviously.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bahueh said:


> a set of compact handlebars would likely eliminate the need for shims...however more expensive obviously.


How so? Compacts come in a variety of shapes/ styles and change reach/ drop, but how is the distance from bar to lever minimized? 

Not being argumentative, I'm just not seeing it.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

The shims almost completely disappear. I have installed them on my wife's ultegra brifters and they work great. Got her about 1/2 inch more control with her fingers.


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

jupiterrn said:


> The shims almost completely disappear. I have installed them on my wife's ultegra brifters and they work great. Got her about 1/2 inch more control with her fingers.


 Can you take a picture of it, i would love to get closer to my levers too


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

ok, here are some pics. hope this helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> How so? Compacts come in a variety of shapes/ styles and change reach/ drop, but how is the distance from bar to lever minimized?
> 
> Not being argumentative, I'm just not seeing it.


Me neither.:nonod:


----------



## chirider990 (Apr 18, 2004)

wanted to throw out there that I put these on my Wife's bike as well and she has been very happy with them on Tiagra shifters. They came in several sizes with her bike.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Also check out your lbs, they may have a whole bunch laying around that came stock with bikes. I know I have two or three pairs that came with bikes and the customers didn't want them so they left them with us.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

agm2 said:


> Also check out your lbs, they may have a whole bunch laying around that came stock with bikes. I know I have two or three pairs that came with bikes and the customers didn't want them so they left them with us.


This is true. However to OP: make sure you know the exact model number of your shifters and get the shims made for those. I actually got a couple of free sets from a couple of local shops, but they didn't fit. I think they were giving me 10 speed Ultegra units, when I have older 9 speed stuff. I ended up ordering directly from specialized. I think they cost $10. They should be $1.50 (or better yet, free from shimano), but that's cycling.

I'm very happy with the shims. They work as advertised, are virtually invisible (as the photo shows) and were dead easy to install.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

are there any these shims to move the brake lever for the Spec Tricross closer?

these are the brake levers from the site: Aero brake levers for linear pull brakes (i believe they say tektro on them) http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2009&spid=38442&menuItemId=0

i believe they look something like this: http://www.tektro.com/02products/11rl.php


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

My girlfriend is in the same situation. We just picked up a Cannondale CAAD8 Feminine Tiagra/Sora mix. 

The thing is...she has really small hands. On the hoods, she cannot get enough leverage to even slow down the bike. Unless you have medium to large hands...the Tiagra levers will cramp your hands in no time. She will also accidentally brake when trying to shift. I can't seem to find a shim for Tiagra...only 105/Ultegra.

The only solution I can think of is to run a bar top brake lever in addition to the existing levers.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There are 4 and 8 degree shims are available for Tiagra shifters. Item #10.

http://bike.shimano.com/media/techd...ST/EV-ST-4500-2609A_v1_m56577569830637998.pdf


----------

